

Why clean code matters - dasheuck
http://samheuck.com/code/why-clean-code-matters/
Wanting to write clean code is not simply an expression of developer idealism, it saves money and prevents headaches.
======
memracom
Personally I think this is related to the reason why zero comments is BAD. You
need to have comments that express the intent of your code so that future
developers, who are reading your code, can compare your expressed intent with
the actual code that is executed. Names of things are just a special kind of
comment.

So this is just a special case where a clean coder would have compared the
intent and the code, and realized that the commment/name needs to be changed
to match the change in intent.

It's like the old British sailing ships that Horatio Hornblower sailed on. The
master gave an order, the first mate repeated that order, the second shouted
that order and so on, until one of the navvies translated the order into
colorful language that a lady would blush at.

Just as we need to express our code in two different ways for the main
codebase and the test codebase, we also need to express our intent in two
different ways. One way is a complete set of comments and great names, and the
other way is in the code itself.

